# New soap cupcakes



## MaitriBB (Jul 5, 2013)

Turned out awesome!  Peppermint Patty FO from NG.


----------



## Buttsmom (Jul 5, 2013)

Those look good enough to eat


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Jul 5, 2013)

They look delicious!


----------



## Trinity (Jul 5, 2013)

WOW  Beautiful


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 5, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## savonierre (Jul 5, 2013)

they are stunning


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 6, 2013)

So funny to read this and see the pictures and realize it made my mouth water! Very pretty indeed!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh so cute and so much fun!!!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks all   I just put up a photo tutorial on how I made these:  http://maitribathbody.com/wp/?p=611


----------



## Sweetums (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you for the inspiration of Perfection! I designed wedding cakes for years, but still don't know how to pipe. I think I'm going to try!


----------



## kazmi (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow!  They look so real and your 'frosting' is perfect!!! You'll have to store them somewhere that they don't get bitten into


----------



## heartsong (Jul 8, 2013)

I just love your "cuppies!"  very nice job, and many thanks for the tutorial!  I wish I was better at piping the frosting!  you have it down-pat!


----------



## SueSoap (Jul 8, 2013)

Very pretty soaps.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 9, 2013)

Aw thanks again   I actually got lucky with the frosting - you should have seen me the first time I tried - this was only my 3rd attempt at cupcake soaps!  The first time I had raw soap batter all the way up my arms to my elbows!  Not good.


----------



## mom2tyler (Jul 10, 2013)

Very cute!!


----------



## roseb (Jul 13, 2013)

So beautiful no one is going to want to use them!


----------



## Sheryl (Aug 18, 2013)

Really appreciate the tutorial.  I have made some of these in a different scent, but I went to the trouble of making whipped soap for my batter....oh what a pain.  Next time I make these I will try your method.  These are very pretty.


----------



## Neha Jain (Aug 18, 2013)

Wonderful 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## deb8907 (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

